
Sitting isn't killing you. Sitting still is. Jittercise - papa_bear
http://jittercise.com/
======
ncr100
Press the Toogle Extra Jittering for a valuable web technology enhancement to
this experience.

------
downerending
Am I the only one thinking of this?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-50GjySwew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-50GjySwew)

~~~
egfx
I was thinking this
[https://youtu.be/ruAi4VBoBSM](https://youtu.be/ruAi4VBoBSM)

~~~
wmeredith
Fun fact: that dancer in front at the beginning of this video-striped shirt,
mustache, glasses-is Spike Jonez.

He directed this music video. And the excellent video for Weapon of Choice by
the same artist
([https://youtu.be/wCDIYvFmgW8](https://youtu.be/wCDIYvFmgW8)), as well as
Sabotage by The Beastie Boys, and the excellent mind-fuck movies Being John
Malkovich, Adaptation, and Her (which he also wrote and won a Best Original
Screenplay Oscar for).

It’s funny watching a contemporary creative genius just kinda goof around.

~~~
downerending
I was wondering who that was. And the Weapon of Choice video is on my short
list of "You _have_ to see _this_ " videos for people who never have. (Others?
Psy Gangnam Style of course. Another:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bioYs6oAD8g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bioYs6oAD8g)
This week:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TDZblKESZk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TDZblKESZk))

Also, it took me way too long to realize that that was shot in Westwood
Village.

------
rafaelvasco
Works perfectly. Just tried it. Going to adopt this from now on. Seriously.

------
jolmg
"Video unavailable"

